# Garmin vs. Polar or Other?



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Team RBR!

Ok so I'm looking for a bike computer and I've owned the Garmin 705, but never Polar. I would like the new system to track heart rate and calories better than the Garmin; which was off by quite a bit IMHO.

The GPS was nice, but I found myself using the Iphone more often so GPS not needed.

I had a massive heart attack six months ago so my new goal for computer is accuracy accuracy accuracy! My doctor says he wants to track progress via computer so bike computer is more for medical reasons now. Garmin has been sold.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Only way to really track calories accurately is to get a power meter.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

+1 the comment re: calories & power meters. 

I like the open platform (ANT+) of the Garmins. The Edge 500 shows HR & power zones on the computer while you ride, not just in post-ride analysis on your PC. Smaller, lighter, longer battery life than your 705. Garmin also makes some wrist units that are very popular with runners but I am not familiar with them as much. 

But if you really just want HR data that is downlaodable so the doc can see it, there is not much difference between Polar & Garmin. They both make systems that work.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been really happy with the Edge 500 for about a month now. If you don't need the map functions, it is compact and no need to worry about wires. If you have the heart rate strap and cadence sensor from your 705, the $250 package will do.

Calories are way off without a power meter, but that is the least of my interest.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

When heart rate monitors came out, slightly before the beginning of time, you only had one choice: Polar.

They only came in black. The interfaces were crap. The download capabilities were complicated. Repair times were measured in months.

You can now get polar heart rate monitors in colours other than black. Not much else has changed.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I havent checked lately, but a Polar CS600 w/power can be had pretty cheap nowadays compared to most other options. Power metering isnt as accurate, but for non-pros it suffices quite well. I personally use the cs600 for my two bikes, and my only accuracy issue is altitude calibration, which is a setting I cant really mess with too much from the computer itself. Otherwise, I love it.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi g8keyper:

I've owned the Polar CS200CAD, CS400 and now the Garmin Edge 705. I find that the Polar always had a lower calorie count given similar physical outputs. The dilemma is I don't know which provided the more accurate data. I sure would like to believe the Edge 705 though .

I do appreciate the multiple read outs of the Edge 705, which I didn't have on the Garmin units. You had to scroll several menus to obtain the information that you could obtain on one menu, using the Garmin Edge 705. Stay away from the CS400, I don't know why it wouldn't read the cadence sensor, when mounted to the chainstay (the CS200 didn't have this problem). I've heard of people using tandems with the CS600 without any issues.

As others have mentioned, you may want to look into an SRM or Power Tap. It's unfortunate that an SRM cost the same as a high end carbon frame:cryin: .

CHL


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been happy with my edge 305 for years now. The calorie count always seems inflated but I have just accepted that. So far it has not been worth spending $1.5k minimum for a new computer + power meter, just for accurate calorie counting.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I use the mapping on the 705 quite a bit, mostly on trails while mountain biking. I hate that the 705's software is so buggy. I had a 305 previously and it was rock solid, suffering only a too short battery life for really long rides.

Somewhat off-topic, I'm surprised the price for power meters hasn't dropped at all in the past few years. It's the sort of thing that you would expect some reasonable competition to bring down prices. I guess there just isn't that big of a market for them, although I feel that they'd have a much bigger market if they could get the cost down significantly.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

A used PowerTap can be had at quite a reasonable price. I'm starting to think about picking one up, even though I really don't need it.

Also, I find the calorie counting on the Garmin 500 to be far better than the 305.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Used is probably the way to go.. new it's between $1100 and $3700, mostly because you need to get a whole wheel.


----------

